# Do you like being touched?



## Beardo (Apr 23, 2015)

Like hugs and cuddling and hand holding and head petting from friends and stuff. Not bad touches. 

I can't get enough. I give out hugs and cuddles and stuff, but I don't get enough of it from others. It makes me sad. My friend has recently been letting me like hold onto her hand and arm and stuff, so thats nice. Lol like 90% of human contact makes me happy, as long as it's friendly. I was hugging someone today and the touched my hair and it was sooooo nice.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 23, 2015)

I like hugs, yes.


----------



## penguins (Apr 23, 2015)

no


----------



## tomothy (Apr 23, 2015)

Cuddling is the best <3


----------



## Story (Apr 23, 2015)

No, not even when I was a child.


----------



## Royce (Apr 23, 2015)

I like it when they hug me or something but not me to them lol.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't mind but it depends on who. Some random guy at school hugged me one day.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 23, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> Cuddling is the best <3



I know right?
It's like fab x7


----------



## tumut (Apr 23, 2015)

I feel like I give really awkward hugs.


----------



## Royce (Apr 23, 2015)

And also it depends on the person though .


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 23, 2015)

i do, i just dislike when someone who i dont know too well hugs or touches me. otherwise, i really enjoy any type of contact lol (i especially love when people touch my hair tho idk its just so nice)


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2015)

Depends who it is.

If its somebody I'm 'intimate with' then yea. In fact I pretty much expect it. I couldn't be in a relationship with somebody that wasn't.


Literally anybody else, no. I really don't like be touched by people aside from that. It just makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 23, 2015)

For the longest time I felt like hugs and cuddling/hand holding were just awkward. I don't mind so much now, I find that cuddling is really nice.


----------



## Llust (Apr 23, 2015)

As Royce mentioned, it depends on the person
If somebody touches me anywhere, it can go two ways depending on who it is. If it's a boyfriend or close friend, I wouldn't mind


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 23, 2015)

YES. OH SO MUCH. I love hugs and pats and pets! I love getting my hair played with, getting my back "drawn" on, massaged, etc. It's so warm...

I could honestly cuddle for hours... <3


----------



## Improv (Apr 23, 2015)

I hate it.


----------



## kassie (Apr 23, 2015)

As others have said: It depends on who it is.

So yes _and _no.


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 23, 2015)

In all honesty, I really don't like it. It makes me very uncomfortable.

I tend to jerk/shy away from people if I see them trying to.


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 23, 2015)

No, I do not like being touched AT ALL without my explicit permission.  I can handle it sometimes, but if you touch me without permission you will probably get pushed away very fast, or slapped.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't mind it at all haha. I always welcome it whenever someone offers.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 23, 2015)

For the most part yes, I absolutely love it. I don't like it so much when my family hugs or touches me, because I feel a bit uncomfortable with most of them, but I love holding hands with my friends or cuddling with them or playing with their hair.


----------



## matcha (Apr 23, 2015)

i don't like it unless i'm really comfortable with people. even hugging family is really awkward and forced...


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't mind people touching me...










If they don't mind being slapped.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 23, 2015)

It depends on the person...I mean if it's a close friend or family member then sure, I don't mind. But if some random person comes up and does that to me...that's just awkward lol


----------



## Aryxia (Apr 23, 2015)

As long as it's not excessive, hell yeah.


----------



## Danielle (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm a really touchy person with people I'm comfortable with, but I'm comfortable with very very few people.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 23, 2015)

No, I absolutely hate being touched by anyone. I had a bad experience when I was younger, and now I hate it. Makes me rather sad.


----------



## Holla (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes sometimes but in general no. Even hugs from friends have made me back off for the longest time. Not sure why just my natural reaction I guess. Even other forms of friendly touching makes me nervous for some reason lol that's likely why I don't have a boyfriend. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



matcha said:


> i don't like it unless i'm really comfortable with people. even hugging family is really awkward and forced...



This exactly.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Apr 23, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Like hugs and cuddling and hand holding and head petting from friends and stuff. Not bad touches.
> 
> I can't get enough. I give out hugs and cuddles and stuff, but I don't get enough of it from others. It makes me sad. My friend has recently been letting me like hold onto her hand and arm and stuff, so thats nice. Lol like 90% of human contact makes me happy, as long as it's friendly.



Same! I also like kiss my friends on the cheeks since I grew up to my family being okay with that I also hug people alot but only some of my friends like it whoops


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't mind it I guess but I'm definitely not the one initiating it.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 24, 2015)

From my boyfriend ya
From everyone else no


----------



## Brad (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah man.

Touch away.



Just touch.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm incredibly indifferent lol.


----------



## matt (Apr 24, 2015)

Phwoar yeah
Um I mean , yes It depends on the person


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm okay with someone putting a hand on my shoulder or something, but it honestly depends on who it is. I always hate those weebs at cons who try to hug me and it's just gross. It's usually not an issue though because I'm 6'1 and have the face of an angry mother lion.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm okay with Hugs from people I know as long as they let me know first
but other then that I hate being touched.


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 24, 2015)

Depends on where you touch me.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 24, 2015)

Not really. I'll tolerate it and stuff but if they start to hug me or something too much I get annoyed. This goes for my boyfriends too lol. Cuddling is okay i just can't be too restricted.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 24, 2015)

If it's by family, sure.

Anyone else/friends, never, last friend to hug me and junk ended up backstabbing me so I don't trust anyone else 8)


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 24, 2015)

Am a petty cheer full person ,but one day One of my guy friend  hug me and  i give the most awful glare eye  , ( did't mean too..) Never like people touching me ( maybe because am not use to it or its because i did't get hug so much when i was  younger  )  And its awkward ..if they do try i back a way and give them don;t you dare look or i will kick ur butt..


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2015)

only by hot boys


----------



## MishMeesh (Apr 24, 2015)

Only with someone I'm really close to. I didn't mind it so much in elementary school and high school because I was in close proximity to my group of friends all the time and we knew each other since we were kids. We were used to playing in the school yard and having sleepovers and the comfort level around hugs and stuff was more natural. I only have a couple of friends I've made at university that I'd really feel comfortable hugging or being physically affectionate with. I think this might be because we all met each other as adults and that more innocent/childlike physical affection isn't something that's as natural or as accepted at this age.

Maybe that's me though.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 24, 2015)

please don't touch me unless we're dating


----------



## sylveons (Apr 24, 2015)

i'm all for cuddling ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 24, 2015)

I voted no, because in general i`m not fond of it. However, there are a few people I love hugging with.

Once a girl I worked with tried to hug me when I got emotional and I literally leaped 2 metres away from her. She was seriously scared and tensed up by that. I just can`t help it. I wasn`t brought up that way and have no experiences with it later in life, with the exception of some direct family members.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 24, 2015)

i dont like any kind of touching from anybody gross.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 24, 2015)

I said yes, but it really, really depends for me.  I grew up in a family that never touched or hugged.  I don't think I ever saw my parents touch each other.  So on the rare occasion that my mom tries to hug me now, it's really awkward and uncomfortable.  On the other hand, I hug my husband and my kids all of the time.  I also have no trouble hugging acquaintances and friends.  

Very interesting how the poll is split right down the middle on this...


----------



## Beardo (Apr 24, 2015)

*Here's a question, if you don't like being touched at all, why?

Like, I can understand if you only like it when it's a significant other, family, or a close friend, but if you don't like it at all, ever, why?*


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm just awkward in general if someone touches me, whether that be a hug or just playing with my hair or something. One girl would come up to me everyday in school and give me a tight hug that lasted 30 seconds or so (she did that with everyone and was known for it) and one day she'd comment and say "You're shivering. Are you cold?" Bleh.

I'm also very ticklish in some places.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 24, 2015)

Beardo said:


> *Here's a question, if you don't like being touched at all, why?
> 
> Like, I can understand if you only like it when it's a significant other, family, or a close friend, but if you don't like it at all, ever, why?*



idk it just feels really weird. is hard to describe. like ppl will have dry/clammy/oily skin and then they touch me all over more like ew


----------



## Royce (Apr 24, 2015)

i sorta like it when my classmates grab my wait, but not in that way lol, it makes me feel thin lol, and it just feels cuddly and sweet
!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

It all depends. If you're friends, go ahead as long as you don't cross that fine line. I hate when strangers or like my mom  does it though.


----------



## tinytaylor (Apr 24, 2015)

it honestly depends on who it comes from lmao.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 24, 2015)

Generally, no. It feels awkward and weird. I like having my own space to be honest.

But if it's with a close friend, or a s/o or something, then I'm completely fine with it. I like hugs and stuff like that. ;w; It would be nice to hug someone who I really loved. But I think in general... No.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 24, 2015)

if it's from people close to me yes


----------



## spelling88 (Apr 24, 2015)

oh my god no. being touched in like any way is my biggest pet peeve. i do water polo so I'm in a pool with many kids for long periods of time and omg if any of them even brush up against me i just.. ugh get so annoyed idk why hopefully this won't affect me badly later in life lol!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes but nobody will touch me and everyone gets mad when I touch them and I don't understand why ;-;


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 24, 2015)

I wuv huggles!


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 24, 2015)

I absolutely adore cuddling and holding hands with my boyfriend, luckily he loves it just as much as me. 

I'm fine hugging my friends every so often, but anything more than that or more frequent would be uncomfortable for me. So it definitely depends on who it is!


----------



## Brielle (Apr 24, 2015)

I LOVE to be touched by my current partner. As for family and friends, no.


----------



## Nay (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't really like it. Uh, esp when by guys. Girls are nice and soft. Idk how to explain lmao.


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 24, 2015)

Meh, I'm indifferent if it's from friends.
If it's from people I don't know, then I'd feel extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## irisubunny (Apr 25, 2015)

for me it really depends who's doing it


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 25, 2015)

No, but people will pet my head constantly anyway.


----------



## RayOfHope (Apr 25, 2015)

...


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 25, 2015)

Most of the time I don't like being touched. I do have a lot of issues with it and I often can't stand random strangers (or even my friends) touching me. Even the slightest touch can provoke a lot of negative feelings for me. I struggle a lot with anxiety and touches can provoke that anxiety. It's something I've been working on but it's still something I struggle with a lot. Most of my friends already know to try and not purposefully touch me unless I've said it's okay.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 25, 2015)

Depends on if I like the person doing the touching. 

But I suck at hugging. I give really awkward hugs, so I hate it. I don't want to attack someone with my boobs, or make them uncomfortable so I lean in all awkward, at an angle to avoid that, and it's just weird. XD 

My friends know by now that I don't like to hug...Which means the only people I hug are people I'm not even friends with, and can't tell them I don't like it. Oh the irony...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2015)

I have to know the person very well or have the right chemistry, I absolutely HATE being touched by unknown people in anyway, especially men because I have a past riddled with sexual harassment, it makes me even more creeped out by it. Basically if I am not initiating it I will punch someone in the face.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 25, 2015)

No. I hate getting touched in any way.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 25, 2015)

It really depends. I voted yes because I love hugs but it really depends on who it is. I can' t it when people keep randomly poke me constantly. It really depends on where and by who.


----------



## eggs (Apr 26, 2015)

i absolutely hate touching. i don't touch people and i would appreciate if people wouldn't touch me either, but that's impossible, considering how touchable i seem to be to others.
the only person i like to touch and be touched by is my boyfriend.


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 26, 2015)

No, I very rarely give hugs and those are generally if I don't see the person often or someone hugs me first. The only person I can be touchy with is my boyfriend.


----------



## doveling (Apr 26, 2015)

nope... i grew up pretty unaffectionate and i cant give/accept hugs from close friends or family...
the people who are an exception are my two young brothers : >


----------



## Flop (Apr 26, 2015)

Snuggling is tight, yo.


----------



## bitterlings (Apr 26, 2015)

unless i'm _super_ comfortable with that person, any sort of touching from anyone makes me uncomfortable. i don't even like hugging my family members.


----------



## P.K. (Apr 26, 2015)

Only with people I'm comfortable/super close with such as my best friend and little sister. They're the only two people I'll freely give hugs to and without being awkward.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't really give/ accept hugs unless that person is clean, smells good and has washed their hands. 

I know it sounds weird, but I'm kind of irritated by bacteria and germs. I don't let people come into my bed or touch my phone for that reason. Also after someone else uses my computer, I have to wipe it down with a wet tissue e - e 

If I touch something 'dirty' I get really uncomfortable real fast. The itch to wash my hands with soap and water is real. ; _ ;


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 26, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I don't really give/ accept hugs unless that person is clean, smells good and has washed their hands.
> 
> I know it sounds weird, but I'm kind of irritated by bacteria and germs. I don't let people come into my bed or touch my phone for that reason. Also after someone else uses my computer, I have to wipe it down with a wet tissue e - e
> 
> If I touch something 'dirty' I get really uncomfortable real fast. The itch to wash my hands with soap and water is real. ; _ ;



We are now one mother.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 26, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> We are now one mother.



what


----------



## Cam1 (Apr 26, 2015)

As long as we are friends, Im up for it. I love coddling and hugging. My friends probably get annoyed with me cause I hug too much lol


----------



## Trundle (Apr 26, 2015)

I actually really love being touched. Mostly just my girlfriend, but I would probably cuddle with any guy or girl permitted I don't find them disgusting


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 26, 2015)

I think human affection is so important to our mental well-being. Of course I don't like being hugged by people I don't know.

But I do love hugging/kissing cheeks my friends and family. I cuddle on a daily basis with my boyfriend and it makes me feel so content and safe.

Conclusion; no hugging/hand-holding/anything really from anyone I don't know. However once I'm friends with someone I will hug them or kiss their cheek (cheek to cheek) when I greet them or say good bye. I think it helps build bonds between you and the people you care about.


----------



## Twinrova (Apr 26, 2015)

I love all forms of physical affection, e.g. hand holding, head on shoulder, arm on waist... & I absolutely love cuddling and taking naps together. Some of my friends can't stand that kind of thing, and I just don't get it. I can't get enough


----------



## soda (Apr 26, 2015)

I dunno, it depends on the person. maybe if it was a significant other, close friend, or someone else I trust


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 27, 2015)

um, i don't think i do? i mean i like to hug people and holding hands occasionally, but when people touch my shoulders unexpectedly or even just in general i freak out and let out a little scream. also when people grab my throat it makes me go into a state of panic, which is pretty natural but it's probably one of the worst feelings lol


----------



## Javocado (Apr 27, 2015)

yes i love when my hairy thighs are being caressed mmm


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

This is such a weird thread to put my opinion on.

But if its in nice/friendly ways, I don't mind.

If its just to be annoying, meh...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 27, 2015)

You really could've made this title less sexually suggestive....


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 27, 2015)

The Sonic Says segment from AoSTH comes to mind...


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> The Sonic Says segment from AoSTH comes to mind...


I'm surprised nobody made that joke yet,




I'm disappointed in all of you.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 27, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> The Sonic Says segment from AoSTH comes to mind...








Because it deserves to be posted.

- - - Post Merge - - -

DESERVES TO BE POSTED TWICE.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Apr 27, 2015)

I love being touched in all the ways Beardo listed. But when a stranger hugs me it kind of creeps me out.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 27, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> I'm surprised nobody made that joke yet.



In my defense, its been ages since I last saw AoStH anything.

I should grab its DVDs though, since its certainly among my favorite Sonic things. Along with the Sonic CD OVA.


----------



## Android (Apr 27, 2015)

Depends on who touches me. There are certain people I don't like getting hugs from. Either they smell bad or they make me feel uncomfortable. Also, people have a tendency of touching my hair, so recently I've started putting hair cream in it. That way, they'll stop doing it.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow, we manged to get a full 8 pages of people handling this topic/the way it was worded maturely! Woohoo!


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 27, 2015)

I used to be very, very affectionate with all my friends. I would jump at the chance for hugs and if we ever had "camp-outs" (which were basically just weekends where we'd haul out tents and sleep in somebody's backyard, rather than actually camping anywhere) one would usually find me in the middle of a big snuggle pile by the time morning came. In the years since, though, I've cut contact with a lot of those friends and so, being touched by anyone but my partner is startling and strange now. If all my online friends lived closer we would probably flop all over each other, but realistically speaking... not gonna happen.

So it's a yes and a no. Sometimes I'm out with my cousin - we've been around each other constantly since birth, lol, so he's kind of like a sibling/bff - but he's never been touchy-feely, so it always surprises me when he claps a hand down on my shoulder or ruffles my hair or something. I hate that my first instinct now is to tense up, because like I said before, I used to be all about physical contact. I would hold my friends' hands when we walked around malls or went down to the convenience store to share sodas or whatever. It's just such a foreign feeling now and I don't see that changing anytime soon, given the fact that once you're an adult, this kind of thing isn't considered as innocent or acceptable anymore.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> In my defense, its been ages since I last saw AoStH anything.
> 
> I should grab its DVDs though, since its certainly among my favorite Sonic things. Along with the Sonic CD OVA.



Yeah, its been ages as well.

Its a dumb show, but I love it..


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 27, 2015)

I like hugs from my family and I guess you could call them "bro hugs" with my one best friend when we see each other a couple times a year since he lives a distance. If I had a girlfriend cuddling would be something I'd love.


----------



## MayorCake (Apr 27, 2015)

I used to hate any physical contact with a passion. People knew they needed permission to hug me. Now I'm okay with it tbh. Hugs show affection without the awkward words lmao, and I want people to know I'm there.


----------



## Beary (Apr 27, 2015)

so it works like this:

i want to hug someone but im not sure if i should because im terrified of them not liking it
i love hugging people but i never do because im too scared

90% of my friends hate hugs what is life


----------



## Karminny (Apr 27, 2015)

I really like hugs and when people play with my hair a certain way


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

it depends. if i dont know you, dont touch me.
dont get me wrong though, i love cuddles and head-pats but from the right ppl <3


----------



## Envy (Apr 28, 2015)

If I really, really, really like someone, I enjoy and even want it. But otherwise, no - Ew... Don't touch me. lol


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 28, 2015)

Twinrova said:


> I love all forms of physical affection, e.g. hand holding, head on shoulder, arm on waist... & I absolutely love cuddling and taking naps together. Some of my friends can't stand that kind of thing, and I just don't get it. I can't get enough



Pretty much exactly this!  Although when it's someone I've only known for 5 minutes, or someone I don't like, I'm 100% like get away from meeee 
I think it's important when it comes to everyone, to respect people's different boundaries though ^.^


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 28, 2015)

I do, but it's not a thing that I get very often. I don't have irl pals, nor am I in a relationship. so it's only hugs from mom or grandma sometimes. but I often wish I had someone to just hold me whenever or whatever. I'm totally okay with people messing with my hair too


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 28, 2015)

I love it. Even if it's getting a hug from some random drunk downtown on a friday night (as long as they're clean lol). Can't you feel the love? 

We need more "good" touching in our society.


----------



## azukitan (Apr 28, 2015)

Not particularly...

I don't mind giving hugs, but it feels weird when I'm on the receiving end ;w;


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 29, 2015)

it depends on who it is and how i'm feeling


----------



## Quill (Apr 29, 2015)

From people that I'm close enough to, I love it. My kids and my fiance and very very close friends, I'm all down for the cuddles and head rubs and back patting, all of it.

Casual acquaintances, strangers, people whom I have not given permission to touch me? I will rip your hands off if you put them on me. Respect boundaries, people.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

Well, it depends. I'm okay if my family hugs me (except one of my sisters for some reason), but I cringe when they kiss me. Idk, I don't really like being touched, only by certain people. 



But when your being touched by your crush, then I like it ^-^. I'm very strange okay. Just feeling them nudging against me makes my heart go crazy >.<


----------



## Mercedes (May 1, 2015)

It depends >:3


----------



## mabadpe (May 1, 2015)

Nah, I don't like it at all, and people get really offended when i don't want them to hug me (esp. my family). Some people also come really close when hanging out/walking/talking and it really bothers me


----------

